# Zeebrugge to lake Garda



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,
We will soon be on our way to camping fornella which is on the shores of lake garda.Could anyone please let us have any info regarding problabe toll fees between zebrugge and our destination.Also any idea how much we will need for fuel and best place to fillup.is Luxemberg still the place for cheap(?)diesel.Any info regarding camping Fornella would be appreciated.
Thank You.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

colyoung, look for Russells "rapide 561" posts on travel to Italy, he is THE expert on travel to and from Italy.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda*

Bob - THE expert - not sure about that.

From Zeebrugge, you can easily do the journey to Garda, with minimal tolls, or tolling along at a pace.

Minimal tolls - Zeebrugge - signs towards Brussels and then towards Manur, Arlon and Luxembourg. From there towards Metz and Nancy, A31 then onto Epinal and Mulhouse. All this is toll free.

Enter Switzerland and buy your toll pass. 40 SFR for a van less than 3500kg, and 32.50SFR for a van over 3500kg. The latter is valid for 10 single days in a 12 month period. The former is valid for upto 12 months depending on the date of issue.

From the Swiss/French border, Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard Tunnel - Chiasso - Milano - Venice.

The journey from the Swiss Italian border to Garda south is about 13 euro.

What town is the camp site that you are staying on? There might be better route for you.

Have a look in the forum section, european touring and then Italy. As Bob says, there is a load of info - a fair bit of it from me (so be warned you may get bored) - and a fair few route ideas.

Also, how long do you drive each day? Do you want one overnight stop or two?

It is about 720 miles from Zeebrugge to Lake Garda south.

R


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Bob.We plan just one overnight stop on the way.That leaves about 350 miles each day which is enough for me.Would prefer tolls if they are much quicker,but would like some idea on cost,for planning purposes.Are the non toll roads ok for a fairly big MH(7.4m)?What can we expect weather wise at the end of May,warmer than here I hope? :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

With one overnight stop then.....If I was making the journey tomorrow

Zeebrugge - Brugge - Brussels - Namur - Luxembourg - Metz - A4 motorway to Saverne and then head for Obernai and stop at the camping municipal. Toll cost about 7 euro.

Day 2 - Obernai - Mulhouse - Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso - Milano - Garda. Toll cost 40 SFR plus about 13 euro.

I m assuming you are not a tag axle. If you are, add about 50% on to the euro toll fees.

Obernai is roughly half way between the port and Garda south.

Which town are you staying at whilst on the lake.

Weather in May - who knows!

All I know is I was there in late March/early April this year and was sunbathing in the nuddy.

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> All I know is I was there in late March/early April this year and was sunbathing in the nuddy.
> 
> Russell
> 
> ...


----------



## Mingulay (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Lake Garda*

See next posting


----------



## Mingulay (May 5, 2011)

*Zeebrugge to Lake Garda route*

Found Russesl's info very helpful. Going to take time going down with two nights stops. Any good advice about stopping off places? Final destination is Portese near Salo.

Mingulay


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

With two overnight stops from the ferry at Zeebrugge, I would do something like this.

Zeebrugge - Luxembourg (fill up with fuel) and then Metz - overnight stop.

Next day - Metz, Nancy, Epinal, Bussang, Than, Basle, (Switzerland) and maybe a stop at Lake Lucerne.

Day 3 - Lucerne - St Gotthard Tunnel - Chiasso - Milan - Garda.

I am in Italy at present and are heading north to Garda.

We will be staying at Moniga, Manerba (nuddy beaches) and Peschiera (easy access to trains for Venice, Verona, Milan and also buses to Mantova etc)

Russell


----------

